# Want to buy a raft company



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Is anyone considering selling their rafting operation? If so, please e-mail me at dave(at)davedempsey.net. Also interested in partnership with established business. I can provide marketing experience and have lots of contacts with businesses who book large groups.

Thanks,

dd


----------

